# Many Companies Are Laying Off People, This Poor



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*This financial crisis is forcing companies to make tough decisions, *

*there is a risk that we might need to lay off** Andre... 









*


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

That looks like a typical day for the City of Houston street maintenance crew.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> That looks like a typical day for the City of Houston street maintenance crew.










Good one.....wait. I work for Houston's City Maintenance Crew.









Just kidding.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Or perhaps the picture could symbolize those who are paying the majority of the taxes and those who are standing by to have that wealth re-distributed to them. Sorry bad day for me. I'll be losing 50% of my income when the new taxes are put into effect nationally and here in California. Our country is insane and I feel like "Andre".


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I thought there was something wrong with this picture......

If it were real they would have a cup of coffee in there hands instead of just posing.

What happend to the rule that no tool is used unless it burns gasoline?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Or perhaps the picture could symbolize those who are paying the majority of the taxes and those who are standing by to have that wealth re-distributed to them. Sorry bad day for me. I'll be losing 50% of my income when the new taxes are put into effect nationally and here in California. Our country is insane and I feel like "Andre".


I sympathize with Jim.........

I thought it was Funny............but sadly to close to a true representation of the state of affairs our economy is in..........I am not implying the trades standing around do not work...........

But rather that to many want to and expect to get paid for doing nothing why only a few actually are willing to "get it done"


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Or perhaps the picture could symbolize those who are paying the majority of the taxes and those who are standing by to have that wealth re-distributed to them. Sorry bad day for me. I'll be losing 50% of my income when the new taxes are put into effect nationally and here in California. Our country is insane and I feel like "Andre".


...I am with you... it seems that the only prescription for this problem is more COWBELL!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ah yes, the cure for the fever. I can only "HOPE"


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Right now this isn't all that funny.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You can laugh or you can cry. Either way it's true









I've seen a round every 6 months for the past several years. 95% of those hit have been those doing the work.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> Right now this isn't all that funny.


As I was reading the thread, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Or perhaps the picture could symbolize those who are paying the majority of the taxes and those who are standing by to have that wealth re-distributed to them. Sorry bad day for me. I'll be losing 50% of my income when the new taxes are put into effect nationally and here in California. Our country is insane and I feel like "Andre".


Sounds like earthquakes, wildfires, and flash-floods are not the only downside to living in California. When Arnold drives out all the taxpayers, then who will support the illegals?

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't make this political or the whole thing goes away.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

My Dad lived through the great depression, and he says "We shall overcome, again" and I honestly don't ever remember him being wrong.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> ..... and I honestly don't ever remember him being wrong.


Except when you were between 16-20 years old.

At that point I knew everything.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..... and I honestly don't ever remember him being wrong.


Except when you were between 16-20 years old.

At that point I knew everything.








[/quote]

SSHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........

I am still trying to convince the DW that i Still know everything


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..... and I honestly don't ever remember him being wrong.


Except when you were between 16-20 years old.

At that point I knew everything.








[/quote]

Not even then! I was married and out of his house at 17. He signed for me cuz his baby girl wanted a June wedding, and didn't want to wait a whole nuther year!! This June Stacey and I will celebrate our 25th anniversary!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Don't make this political or the whole thing goes away.


My apologies, folks. I meant no harm.









(And from an Illinoisan !!)

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I was married and out of his house at 17. 
[/quote]

same here! I got my "walking" papers at 17, the judge looked at me and said if he saw me in his court before I turned 18 I'd be sorry. I haven't been in court since







. Heck, I had a baby by 18!


----------

